# Should werewolves be considered furry?



## Ass eating cunt (May 27, 2018)

I mean if you think about it they're just fluffy humans that belong to transformation fetishists


----------



## Nekromantik (May 27, 2018)

I remember someone made something about this back in the day. Some furrys got mad.


----------



## Desire Lines (May 27, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I remember someone made something about this back in the day. Some furrys got mad.View attachment 459681


i'd rather fuck the one on the left tbh


----------



## ES 148 (May 27, 2018)

I mean, should wolves be considered wolfaboos? If it predates the modern furry fandom I'd say it's just had autists latch onto it.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (May 27, 2018)

Arent werewolves shape shifters? Whereas furries are just anthropomorphic freaks.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Nobunaga (May 27, 2018)

Should blacks be considered human?


----------



## Hell0 (May 27, 2018)

what if on some dog planet, humans are furries. dogs and cats put on big skin suits and be lewd


----------



## Red Hood (May 27, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I remember someone made something about this back in the day. Some furrys got mad.View attachment 459681


Well, you may not see them, but it has been proven that wolfman has nards.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (May 27, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I remember someone made something about this back in the day. Some furrys got mad.View attachment 459681


Someone please make a Virgin Furry vs  the Chad Werewolf edit for me because I'm lazy


----------



## Nekromantik (May 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Well, you may not see them, but it has been proven that wolfman has nards.


This is a proven fact, it also proves that Wolfman doesn't flash his nards for the world to see like a furry slut.


----------



## Cthulu (May 27, 2018)

the autist of dojima said:


> Should blacks be considered human?


No niggers aren't human silly


----------



## Hell0 (May 27, 2018)

@Polish Hot Dog (spicie)


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (May 27, 2018)

Civilization as a whole has taken a step backwards for having this question asked.


----------



## Bassomatic (May 27, 2018)

Werewolves want to eat your face, furries want to eat your dick.

Werewolves, are a long time myth based on many allegories, mostly human rage, furries are a bunch of weirdos who jack off to other dudes in dog costumes.

While both are pretend and animal related, that's about where the similarities end.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (May 27, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> @Polish Hot Dog (spicie)
> View attachment 459786


Bless you
Now all that's left for me to do is to add text


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 27, 2018)

Having seen more then my fair share of Werewolf the Apocalypse Larps at conventions I can say that yes, yes they should be.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 27, 2018)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Having seen more then my fair share of Werewolf the Apocalypse Larps at conventions I can say that yes, yes they should be.


You mean furry Captain Planet with angst! Yeah the one guy I knew that Larped it came out as furry later. Larp not even once.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 27, 2018)

Not really, skinwalkers are the real furries of mythology. Contrary to what any Creepypasta author thinks they are, they're actually these shamans from Native American folklore that wear the furs of animals to gain the traits of said animals. They can turn into practically any animal they wear the fur of. Werewolves only turn into big muscular bipedeal wolves.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 30, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Not really, skinwalkers are the real furries of mythology. Contrary to what any Creepypasta author thinks they are, they're actually these shamans from Native American folklore that wear the furs of animals to gain the traits of said animals. They can turn into practically any animal they wear the fur of. Werewolves only turn into big muscular bipedeal wolves.



Skinwalkers are metal as fuck though and like most facets of Injun mythology they're way cooler than any shit us palefaces ever came up with.  Wendigo is a thousand times scarier than some furfag allegory for serial killers.

Redskin ghosts --> Asian ghosts --> African ghosts --> Indian ghosts --> White people ghosts.


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 30, 2018)

The difference between beasts and furries is mainly sentience.
Werewolves are wild creatures, they fall in the mythical monster bracket.

A similar case can be made for minotaurs and harpies.


Monster girls are in the middle between the two.
For example lamias,centaurs and nekos.


----------



## Mr. Pickles (May 31, 2018)

Wolfman was the original Furry TF Pronz, so yeah.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 31, 2018)

If it has fur, I don't see why it can't be a furry.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 31, 2018)

No

Only because werewolves actually still have some worth than a fucking furry does.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 1, 2018)

Since *Lycanthropy *is like an STD that transmits from bites and can only be cured with a silver bullet to the head, whether or not it's still furry becomes a bit redundant since it's generally a choice to dress up as cartoon avatars and be a gay in public that wouldn't ever be able to come close to a werewolf unless wanting to risk everything for a fucky or something of that sort.

Furry fur != werewolf fury. And drop scalies from that same label, plz.


----------

